# 60-minute Security Makeover: Prevent Your Own 'Epic Hack'



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

How's this for a digital nightmare? Your Twitter account hijacked; racist and homophobic tweets posted in your name. Your Apple account breached; data wiped from your iPhone, iPad and Mac laptop. Your Gmail password reset by hackers and your Google account deleted.

That's what happened to Wired journalist Mat Honan recently. And while news coverage of his "epic hack" may be easing, you can bet there's an army of would-be imitators who, as you read this, are trying to duplicate that attack.

Honan was somewhat careless (especially having no backups of his wiped data) but also very unlucky. However, now that word of the attack has been widely publicized, it would be wise to try to protect yourself from these now well-known vulnerabilities.

The good news? It won't take long. And while you can't expect to create an impenetrable defense in an hour, you can implement some strategies to harden your own accounts.

Read More


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Glad my security measures are holding up.

Don't have any iCrapple products... 

Also no Twitter / Facebook etc. (Mostly because I don't get the allure though).

And not everything is tied to everything as this guy seems to have done.


----------

